# Cursed!!!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ever have a cursed model? One you just can't get right?

A few years ago I started building Hasegawa's 1/48 Mitsubishi J2M "Jack." Long story short, I screwed it up and threw it away.

Got another of the same kit recently to give it another go.

Slammed it into the trash can just now after an airbrush malfunction ruined the finish. Again.

Moving on to something else... Again.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Ever have a cursed model? One you just can't get right?
> 
> A few years ago I started building Hasegawa's 1/48 Mitsubishi J2M "Jack." Long story short, I screwed it up and threw it away.
> 
> ...


I've never had the guts to try one again after such trauma. I remember in particular a 1/72nd B-17 that gave me the fits and met a similar fate.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The sad thing is, I have the compass from a real Jack, that Dad brought home from Okinawa. It'd make a cool display. I guess it's never to be!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> The sad thing is, I have the compass from a real Jack, that Dad brought home from Okinawa. It'd make a cool display. I guess it's never to be!


That's cool about the compass to go with the model, but, at some point, you have to be able to trash the model if necessary or walk away from it or something. That's the same with most things in life. There's a time you have to cut your losses. You have to use your best judgement in terms of the value of your time and effort. 

And sometimes, screwed up things just happen. It's a shame it happened to two models of the same plane, though. 

Don't regret it and, if you come across another model and decide the time is right, give it another shot.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Ever have a cursed model? One you just can't get right?
> 
> A few years ago I started building Hasegawa's 1/48 Mitsubishi J2M "Jack." Long story short, I screwed it up and threw it away.
> 
> ...


Temper, temper there laddie. Instead of throwing your money away like that just put the model away for several weeks if not months and cool down until you're readt to try it again.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I know what you mean John, my albatross is the Monogram 1/8 scale Turbo Trans-Am. After not one or two but three tries I boxed up the last one and stuffed it "under" the bench. Now many many years later I may just dust it off and try again. Reading your post made me think of it and what the heck, now may be the time to win the battle.

Dave


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Temper, temper there laddie. Instead of throwing your money away like that just put the model away for several weeks if not months and cool down until you're readt to try it again.


There's something to be said about the therapeutic value of destroying something that is very vexing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> There's something to be said about the therapeutic value of destroying something that is very vexing.


This!

And I sure miss living somewhere I was able to do it with a BB gun instead of just smashing the kit and throwing it out. :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> This!
> 
> And I sure miss living somewhere I was able to do it with a BB gun instead of just smashing the kit and throwing it out. :lol:


What? No firecrackers?

Nowadays, I'd recommend a 9mm as a good "plinker" for easing tension. But then, I've a "V" shot into the wall of my study.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm a republican, so I have a "W".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mine started out as "V.R." but then I got excited over the revival of the series, "V" and plastered over some of the bullet holes. :freak:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry, someone else posted in my name, changed security.

The real Dave621955


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> There's something to be said about the therapeutic value of destroying something that is very vexing.


I know, I've been P.O. off at a couple of kits over the years and ended up destroying them, the first was the 1400 Enterprise-E and the other was a Defiant, both from AMT/ERTL. I've since replaced the Defiant and am now looking to do the same with the E. Just gotta get the money put together though......
And I'm thinking of puttingn the warp engines from the E on a 1000 scale Excelsior kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a cursed Monogram 1956 Chevy kit. All I want to do is simply paint it gloss black with a yellow roof. Painted and stripped it with easy Off Oven Cleaner @ 15 times now.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> I know, I've been P.O. off at a couple of kits over the years and ended up destroying them, the first was the 1400 Enterprise-E and the other was a Defiant, both from AMT/ERTL.


I've got problems with both those kits on just opening the boxes and haven't yet started on them.



irishtrek said:


> And I'm thinking of putting the warp engines from the E on a 1000 scale Excelsior kit.


I LIKE the idea of the E nacelles on the _Excelsior_! That would be a cool upgrade/variation.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I have a cursed Monogram 1956 Chevy kit. All I want to do is simply paint it gloss black with a yellow roof. Painted and stripped it with easy Off Oven Cleaner @ 15 times now.


_*15X????
*_
That makes me want to throw a model out the door _just hearing about it!!! _


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

I have to chime in here and agree with Irishtrek when a kit gets the better of me I just walk away for awhile. Then come back to it maybe with a fresh eye for the project. I did this with a 66' Mustang kit.

John
AZbuilder


Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's pretty much what I did with the Jack - not only came back with a fresh eye, but with a whole new kit!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

fighting with a 200th scale roto cast Colonial One kit myself
ive only ever seen 1 finished so I want to finish mine


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> Ever have a cursed model? One you just can't get right?
> 
> A few years ago I started building Hasegawa's 1/48 Mitsubishi J2M "Jack." Long story short, I screwed it up and threw it away.
> 
> ...


Never heard of Easyoff?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I found it more satisfying to pour laquer thinner over it.


----------

